# Officer stabbed in Sydney's Central Station AU



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You have to watch your back and your partners too...




Police officer stabbed at Central Station released from hospital | Daily Mail Online
A brave policeman has been released from hospital after he was stabbed in the back in an unprovoked attack at a busy train station last night.

Constable Hayden Edwards, 30, had been responding to an assault when he was attacked from behind at , around 6.45pm on Friday.

A witness said the victim staggered across the concourse before he collapsed to the ground and lay in a pool of his own blood
'I wasn't sure what was happening. I saw a guy laying face down on the tile area there and I saw a pretty decent amount of blood,' Jamie Jones told Sunrise.

A 53-year-old man allegedly approached the constable from behind before slashing him with a 30cm long hunting knife.

The alleged attacker was taken to St Vincent's Hospital under police guard for treatment.

He has been charged with wounding with intent to cause grievous bodily harm, use offensive weapon to prevent lawful arrest, resist arrest, and custody of a knife in a public place.

He has been refused police bail to appear in Parramatta Bail Court on Sunday.

Another witness described how the constable cried out for help as other officers ran after the attacker.

'The copper was up against a pole, stood there for 10 minutes, then walked over. That's where he fell and he's telling people help, help help,' a witness told 9News.

The attacker allegedly jumped onto the train tracks as police apprehended him, before he was eventually tasered and arrested.

Footage of the arrest shows a group of policemen drag the man out of the station
During a press conference on Saturday, police said Constable Edwards was lucky to have escaped with only minor injuries.

Police said the 30-year-old and another officer were responding to reports of an assault on Platform One in the lead-up to the attack.
It is understood about 12 officers were at the scene and pepper spray was used.

Police say constable Edwards was left with a six centimetre-long wound and was taken to hospital for surgery.

The officer underwent surgery and was released from hospital on Saturday night.

Constable Edwards had just finished a stint at Moree in remote north-west NSW, before he was recently transferred to Sydney.

Part of the station was taped off as police investigated the scene last night.


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

What was that second officer doing? Looks like he just stands there and does nothing until the injured officer gets back up and draws his taser or gun.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EJS12213 said:


> What was that second officer doing? Looks like he just stands there and does nothing until the injured officer gets back up and draws his taser or gun.


Exactly, what the heck is up with his lack of reaction? It's a good thing the bad guy didn't have a gun.
This is a great example of why whenever possible, we don't give our backs to the public.


----------

